# New Innokin Products



## Derick (7/11/13)




----------



## Smokyg (12/1/14)

Derick said:


>


Ah yes!! Im looking for the iClear 30B!! When would they be available?


----------



## Derick (12/1/14)

Well, they said before the new year, but I haven't seen anything yet - next time we place an order we will ask about it - not sure when that will be though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (12/1/14)

Derick said:


> Well, they said before the new year, but I haven't seen anything yet - next time we place an order we will ask about it - not sure when that will be though


Awesome! Thanks Derick!  Would you be able to let me know when they do come in? Ill take 2!


----------



## Derick (12/1/14)

Sure will do


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/1/14)

As far as I can tell the 16B is a variation in the Evod design with dual coils. I don't know but nothing in that line up really excites me. The 30b does look quite good though.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> As far as I can tell the 16B is a variation in the Evod design with dual coils. I don't know but nothing in that line up really excites me. The 30b does look quite good though.



You are quite right Gazza, the 16B is basically a Dual coil EVOD


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/1/14)

Which I am enjoying topped up with Gambit ..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Which I am enjoying topped up with Gambit ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



lol you have the iClear 16  We're talking about the 16B


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/1/14)

Oh the sweet innocence of noob-dom . Thanks Stroodlepuff . And it even says it on the side !!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

